# computer generated sms messages



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Having been in Madrid just 3 short days, feeling that I have won the lottery because the air is so good, I have just a small question. When I was in the UK I used a computer text messaging service to contact my daughter in Spain and the cost was about 1p a message. Is there anything similar here so that I can keep in contact with my family back home without becoming a male hooker to pay the bill?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Having been in Madrid just 3 short days, feeling that I have won the lottery because the air is so good, I have just a small question. When I was in the UK I used a computer text messaging service to contact my daughter in Spain and the cost was about 1p a message. Is there anything similar here so that I can keep in contact with my family back home without becoming a male hooker to pay the bill?



You can send texts cheaply from a computer to a mobile using Skype:
Send International SMS - Call Rates - Skype

Are you serious about the air in Madrid? According to all the papers it is mega polluted?!?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I have travelled the world from Hong Kong to Hawaii and this is the first time that I have encountered air so wonderfully fresh and clean, perhaps it's because I am so happy to be here, Madrid folk have made me so welcome and I have no intention of going back to the UK, I will just invite my family here !! Ok so I am only 3 days in but I am very contented already and also gained a teaching position within 8 hours of arriving . It's expensive, yes, but worth every darned cent.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I have travelled the world from Hong Kong to Hawaii and this is the first time that I have encountered air so wonderfully fresh and clean, perhaps it's because I am so happy to be here, Madrid folk have made me so welcome and I have no intention of going back to the UK, I will just invite my family here !! Ok so I am only 3 days in but I am very contented already and also gained a teaching position within 8 hours of arriving . It's expensive, yes, but worth every darned cent.


Hurrah! Some good news amongst all the gloom! :cheer2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You can send texts cheaply from a computer to a mobile using Skype:
> Send International SMS - Call Rates - Skype
> 
> Are you serious about the air in Madrid? According to all the papers it is mega polluted?!?


I'll second that, skype is for nowt if you have a computer and internet ASDL,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Having been in Madrid just 3 short days, feeling that I have won the lottery because the air is so good, I have just a small question. When I was in the UK I used a computer text messaging service to contact my daughter in Spain and the cost was about 1p a message. Is there anything similar here so that I can keep in contact with my family back home without becoming a male hooker to pay the bill?


Sorry Trubrit, had to laugh a bit. Today was the first day (ever I think) that people were advised not to use their cars due to the levels of pollution in the city!!

Here's a very short piece about it in El País in English. In the photo of the towers, that's not dawn rising over the city. That's the brown cloud that you see from a distance hanging over the buildings.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/engl...r/cars/at/home/elpepueng/20110208elpeng_6/Ten

It's not surprising when you think who is the head of environmental matters in the Madrid Town Hall - Ana Botella, wife of ex President José María Aznar non believer of environmental "issues".

When they were told that levels of pollution were rising to unacceptable levels they changed the position of the devices used to measure it to areas that were less polluted. That way the readings went down!!!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I can only tell you my feelings and I feel really happy, polution is in Los Angeles and not in Madrid, hurrah for Madrid, the best city in the world lol


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I can only tell you my feelings and I feel really happy, polution is in Los Angeles and not in Madrid, hurrah for Madrid, the best city in the world lol


It's a lovely city trubrit. Keep the dream running as long as you can and just soak up that history and culture. I first went there in 1986 and as a reward for my love of the place it gave me a wife  Very generous city


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I can only tell you my feelings and I feel really happy, polution is in Los Angeles and not in Madrid, hurrah for Madrid, the best city in the world lol


That's the spirit!

It has been lovely weather since you arrived actually, so you must be doing something right!

PS Search for the _*Teaching English in Spain*_ thread and write something about how you got your job and how you get on, please!


----------



## chiucek (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive been using skype also when im infront of the computer but there is one thing that is tha disadvantage of skype, it is when the one you are going connected to is bot in front of the pc. So i decided to keep in hand some cheap phone cards that would be handy.:ranger:


----------

